
Apple Krackers Guide (1985) [pdf] - Tomte
http://bitsavers.informatik.uni-stuttgart.de/pdf/apple/apple_II/Apple_Krackers_Guide-1985.pdf
======
voltagex_
Impressive. I think most of the Bitsavers stuff can be found at
[https://archive.org/details/bitsavers](https://archive.org/details/bitsavers)

These days, Apple II cracking and preservation can sometimes be done in an
automated fashion. See
[https://github.com/a2-4am/passport](https://github.com/a2-4am/passport) and
an example of thee output:
[https://ia801500.us.archive.org/23/items/CastleWolfenstein4a...](https://ia801500.us.archive.org/23/items/CastleWolfenstein4amCrack/Castle%20Wolfenstein%20%284am%20crack%29.txt)

I follow @a2_4am because a screenshot is posted every time a game is backed up
- it's great.

How are we going to preserve the 2010s? Are we going to be able to defeat
Denuvo to have a chance of game collecting and preservation in the future?

What about a game like Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 5?
[https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/3n157w/disc_version...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/3n157w/disc_version_of_tony_hawk_pro_skater_5_is/)

What about some 3DS games that have an (optional?) patch downloaded from
Nintendo's servers - who's backing those up for when the server goes away?
(like Wii and DSi already have).

I don't think anyone's able to back up Xbox One and PS4 yet - who's going to
preserve them? Game companies and publishers often lose material.
[http://au.ign.com/articles/2013/06/27/original-kingdom-
heart...](http://au.ign.com/articles/2013/06/27/original-kingdom-hearts-
assets-lost)

~~~
GuiA
It’s hard to say what the exact threshold of complexity/data volume/network
connectivity required is when it comes to making computational media easily
archivable, but it is pretty clear that we are long past it.

But that’s okay, most things in life are non archivable anyway, ask any
librarian or museum curator near you.

(archive.org is still doing an amazing and essential job and I recommend
donating if you can)

------
godelmachine
Do they mean Crackers by Krakers?

